# Newb needs help regarding Cult Of Slaanesh



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey all im new all together too the world of WHFB and have been looking round for an army too play, and I came across the cult of Slaanesh, but was wondering if the list for this army is still legal (i dont think it will be tournie legal though ) and do these cults still exist in Dark Elf society and would they build an army ? if so who is it who leads them ? Thanks for your time  JD


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

As far as I know, the Cult of Slaanesh list is no longer legal in 7th Edition.

Leaders of the cult would be high ranking nobles - if you read Malus Darkblade (first book I think) his sister is a high ranking cult member and she's the daughter of Hag Graef's Vaulkhar (the bloke who leads Hag Graef's army).

Morathi is unofficially linked to the Cult of Slaanesh but I think she's smarter than that.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for quick reply Syph  ahhh nuts i doubted it would be a playable list anymore, will just have too make due with a pure Dark Elves list painted up as the Cult of Slaanesh. Would the cult be interested in war or just show there allegiance through worship ?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

It used to be awsome. Slaanesh spells were atleast top 3, if not higher then that, of all available spells back in 6th. Having them with DE casters with +1 to cast and stuff was beyond great, and you could get a good mixture of things that the Chaos/DE army lacked in general from the "other" part of the army:grin:

Don't count on an army like this poppin' up again tho. Atleast for WHFB the dev team seem hell bent on not mixing armies anymore, and all prevous such examples are getting purged from existance...


----------

